# Fabric Structures for indoor riding arena?



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

So i've been doing lots of research on indoor riding arenas. Well i found this company called Clear Span Fabric Structures. I really like their idea, and it sounds great that it won't up my property taxes much if at all. So i wanted a few opinions on it, and if anyone has one, or have ridden in one and what is your thoughts on them. 
Let me know your thoughts!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice and light and airy, and great for bombproofing the spooky horse! Snow sliding down the sides is the monster sharpening his claws on the roof, rain is the monster shooting arrows at the arena, the wind is the monster trying to blow it down.... One thing to keep in mind is that you will need to install wooden kickboards on the sides so horses wont kick through the fabric.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd want a good warranty on the fabric which might need a lawyer to interpret. They are nice and bright even during cloudy days. They seem to attract flies and mosquitoes so you'll need some automatic sprayers to control them. The wider the bldg the higher the arches, the more metal gridwork and fabric.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

farmtek has many different buildings like that and thier websight has prices. So no secret squirrel games so many places like to play.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL thanks Caseymyhorserocks!! That might be a good thing on my end, then maybe they won't spook so much at pieces of fire wood!
Saddlebag, i will definitely get a warranty.
Joe4d, i will look into that. Thank you!
Thank you all Have a great holiday!!!


----------

